# R.I.P. Sophie



## PandaM11 (Jan 25, 2013)

My beautiful beardie Sophie died yesterday. She was about 10 years old. Her last breath was in my arms. She was fine that morning ate her salad than around 12 found her weak and unable to move than an hour later became unresponsive to stimulus than died 15 minutes later.. She was going so fast there was no time to get her to the vet as was to far and no herp specialist.


----------



## emily558 (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh that is so sad  thinking of you


----------



## PandaM11 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

